# 1970 gto



## bobdog (May 5, 2012)

I have a 1970 GTO and i would like to change out the seats with a set of seats that came from a 2006 GTO, can this be done? if someone has done this or had it done i could use some help with this project. 
thanks Bobdog


----------

